# Michelin France 2009 Mapbook - Crap quality



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My old 2006 Michelin France mapbook lasted me well, so I treated myself to a new 2009 one at the beginning of the year.

Its been well thumbed and used for a recent 2 week holiday but its only April and already several pages have come adrift from the spine and the cover is now coming away as well. I would expect more from this well respected product, especially at £11.99, perhaps they are now cutting corners with their quality control, not impressed.
Email sent to Michelin and hopefully I'll get a replacement from my local bookshop.

Anyone else been dissapointed with the latest offerings from Michelin or have I just been unlucky and got a Friday afternoon one?

Pete


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

There tyres fall apart as well, thats why Moto GP and F1 dumped them :wink: :wink:

Better off with a Pirelli Calender and follow the curves and lumps in it   
Alan H


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Pete, Just my luck  I decided to treat myself to a new Michelin map book this year as our 2007 version has seen better days. Think I'll hold off until the quality improves. Even at a reduced price it is not worth changing if it's going to fall apart as soon as look at it.

We need a map as I am the resident "sat nav" 8) 

Sue


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Peejay.

Bought Michelin France here in Ireland before France 2008.

By the end of 2 Months the front cover was gone and the back one is just hanging on.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Same here - they don't last very long


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi
I have found this to be a problem and some time ago decided to try the spiral bound map books. These last much better and are more convenient to use in this large format.
Don


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is the Michelin Atlas a great deal better than the AA Big Road Atlas which I find OK and certainly takes a lot of thumbing and scribbling without falling apart?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Is the Michelin Atlas a great deal better than the AA Big Road Atlas which I find OK and certainly takes a lot of thumbing and scribbling without falling apart?


I think it probably is Tony.

It's a bound collection of the Michelin Yellow maps, and they are pretty much the French equivalent of our O.S. maps.

I think Frenchy's suggestion is best. The spiral bound versions can be folded back on themselves if space is limited, without breaking the glue on the spine and loosening pages.

I speak from experience here, since I have spent 40-odd years failing dismally to convince Mrs Zeb that book spines are not made of Kevlar!!!! :roll: :evil:

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies;

Personally, I don't think the detail and accuracy of the Michelin maps can be beaten, plus we're both used to all their referencing signs and road colours. Its just a shame that the paper and spine is poor quality and its not as if they are cheap.

About 3 mapbooks back we had a spiral bound one, I think it was the year 2000 edition, it lasted better if I remember correctly but you got an annoying gap between pages where the spiral is, which is usually exactly at the place you want to visit :lol: but I think I'll give one another go this time round.

Hopefully the bookshop (Waterstones) will swap it and I'll pay the difference as unfortunately I haven't kept the receipt.  

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hopefully the bookshop (Waterstones) will swap it and I'll pay the difference as unfortunately I haven't kept the receipt.
> Pete


They can hardly claim you bought it very long ago Pete, so you should be OK! 8O  

I don't suppose The Works are flogging them are they? They often have quite recent and expensive publications at very much reduced prices.

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Why is it that we always need to go to the place on the centrefold or edge of the map. I used to think it was coincidence - now I know it's s*ds law :? Still I would rather stick to paper than sat nav.

Sue


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Maps for me any day.

Thats half the fun looking and planing where to go.

Sat Nav shut in drawer.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A good result;

Waterstones were very helpful and offered a full refund onto my card but I opted to swap the faulty one for a spiral bound instead so I'm happy.
Have to say though, that on getting it home the spiral one still feels a bit flimsy but at least there's no spine to go wrong, only time will tell.
Only down side - I had loads of aires highlighted in the old mapbook so I'll have to copy them all again :x 

Might even get a reply from my email to Michelin but shan't hold my breath.......

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I said:


> Might even get a reply from my email to Michelin but shan't hold my breath.......


Well, I stand corrected, email recieved from Michelin today apologising and offering a replacement mapbook by return of post.

Top marks to Michelin 

Pete


----------

